

Show HN: Fireant Social – Social tool providing actionable data - leeful123
http://www.fireantsocial.com/features

======
jamies888888
Why is your tool different from your competitors? I need some compelling
evidence before I sign up.

~~~
leeful123
We provide genuinely actionable data, we do not limit mentions you set up your
account based on keywords then we track every mention of that keyword. We are
not a social media management platform we are focused on increasing the ROI on
your campaigns by making sure you engage at the right time, never miss an
opportunity and have the data you need to tailor the content to fit the
conversation.

